# Research project



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Washboarding.

Figure that one out and you'll have your PhD.


----------



## zabadoh (Jul 18, 2019)

Or at least a Youtube video claiming to have solved the mystery, like this one:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What chemicals are involved in swarming and if we could prevent swarming by pheremones, without doing any other manipulations. That would be worth millions in saved labor.


----------

